

Show HN: Tetris using KineticJS - jlblatt
http://cortexture.net/tetris/

======
jlblatt
Hi HN- I wrote this several months back just for fun, trying to emulate the
gameplay of the 1989 Gameboy version as much as possible (with the exception
of instant drop and the ghost block). Enjoy!

------
tugberkk
Really fun to play. Just a quick add; maybe everything could be a little
smaller. Great work, congratulations.

